# Cable query



## Sparkles (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of an alternative to swa, sy or micc that can be fitted on the exterior wall of a building? It's really a mechanical protection issue, not that its likely the cable will get hit by anything ( it's 8' up the wall and runs horizontal). Anything in the (UK) regs on this?


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

fp200 white or put it in conduit.


----------

